

Ask HN: How old were you when you got your first computer? - AlleyRow

I was 9. It ran windows95, and I waited a gazillion years for every web page to load just to have my connection broken every time someone answered the phone.
======
Raplh
I didn't have my first personal computer until I was 30. It was a Sun 3
"dickless" workstation on my desk, POS. I gave it to my grad student and got a
Mac II the next year.

I read a Fortran (66?) programming lesson book when I was 15, and wrote some
programs on paper, but had no machine to try them on.

I wrote Basic on a dial-in (120 bps acoustic coupled) teletype (with paper
tape for saving/restoring) at high school when I was 16 (1973).

------
Beanblabber
Once my mother was working on a big project for her work in word. So, she was
pretty much done when she hit Ctrl-A + spacebar. She panicked. All that work
wasted. My 4 year old self heard her yelling in the other room and I came in.
She explained what happened and I just pressed Ctrl-Z. Everything was back.
She thought I was magical.

My first computer was about when i was 3. Well, I always had computers around
but I started using them and surfing the web at around 3(which pretty much
amounted to silly little games). But I knew the ins and outs of Windows and
how to get around and figure stuff out.

I got my own personal computer at around 10.

Now, I'm 14 and I'm just getting into programming and Linux.

~~~
swombat
If you're for real, you're one scary motherfucker. I'm glad I'm not in the job
market anymore.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I was 17 1/2. It was 1979, it was a TRS-80 with a whole 16KB of memory and a
Z80 running at 1.77 MHz.

After two months I got fed up with how slow it was and wrote a compiler. It
was written in BASIC and compiled itself. In the 16KB I fitted the BASIC
source, two copies of the compiled version, and the tape saving program.

I think the compiler was 3810 bytes ...

------
munrpa
13 years old my ZX Spectrum, bloody marvellous it was too

~~~
ninguem2
My first computer was a ZX Spectrum too, but I was 20.

------
sanjayparekh
I was 7 and got a TI-99/4A. I rocked it out by saving and restoring programs
to cassette tape. You read that right, cassette tape.

~~~
davidmathers
Cassette tape was also the format of choice for my Atari 400, but I had the
computer for a year before I got the tape drive. So for a year I had to retype
my BASIC programs into the 16k of RAM every time the computer got turned off.
On the membrane "keyboard".

Cue Monty Python sketch: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13JK5kChbRw>

I remember wishing I had an Atari 800, which had _64k_ of RAM and a real
keyboard!

~~~
MoeDrippins
My 400 DID have 64k and a real keyboard (both add-ons).

I was 16, but that was 1982. No intertubes. No printer. No RS-232. Cassette
tapes.

------
nileshk
I was around 8 or 9 when my family got an IBM PCjr. We got it for only $400
because we had a friend who worked for IBM and got discounts and it was
already an older machine at that point (around 86 or 87). We never upgraded
past the 128K of RAM it came with which limited what apps and games I could
run on it. I spent most of my time on it writing in BASIC (which came on a
cartridge, which meant I had a good portion of the 128K to work with) and
later making attempts to learn C and assembly using some freeware compilers.

The PCjr must've had a bit of a following, because I used to get this catalog
with all kinds of interesting upgrades for it that were intended to breath new
life into it, long after it was obsolete. They had things like hard drives and
replacement CPUs that were twice the clock speed.

Around age 13, I finally got a 1200 baud modem for it that I could only
successfully run at 300 baud. But we finally got our next machine shortly
after that: a 486/33 w/ 4MB RAM and a 2400 baud modem which blew the PCjr out
of the water. The 4MB of RAM was a limitation when I tried to install Linux on
it.

It seems I was short on RAM for most of my childhood. Though when my parents
bought me my own computer right before I went off to college, I finally could
breath a sigh of relief because I actually had enough RAM to run the things I
wanted - it was a Pentium 1 with a whopping 16MB of RAM. Linux ran beautifully
on it and I was pretty happy with it (as long as I didn't boot into Win95 on
it, that is).

------
kenver
I think I was about 10 and it was an Atari STE, I really wanted a Falcon
though! I used to buy ST format and mess about with the programming listings
that they put in there. I even managed to hook it up to a BBS a few times when
my parents were out!

Eventually I managed to persuade my parents to get me a PC, I think it was a
486 with windows 3.11 on it.

All the cool stuff and technology that I get to use now, never comes close to
giving me the feeling which those first couple of machines gave me.

------
makecheck
I think I was 10, an Apple II+. It wasn't the first thing I used to program
(I'd dabbled in LOGO and BASIC before), but it was a surprisingly complete
computer. I used it to learn about a lot of different things, such as input
from peripherals like a joystick, as well as memory management -- from that
damnable "out of memory" error when my overzealous BASIC programs got too big.
:)

------
fcoury
I was 6 and it was a Brazilian MSX: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotbit>.
Man, those were the days, using MS-BASIC and drowning on GOSUBs and SPRITEs ;)

It was a time where the knowledge was a lot harder to be obtained, you had to
buy books and magazines to know the new programming tips. Hard times :P

~~~
felipe
Wow, I'm surprised!! I am Brazilian too, though my very first computer was a
TK-85 (aka Sinclair ZX81), when I was 13... At the time Brazil was under a
"market block-out" that blocked all imported computers, so we were forced to
use the crappy Brazilian knock-offs!

A few years later I got an Expert (MSX) and in fact I ended up writing the
first anti-virus for MSX computers (Viru-Boot, not sure if you ever seen it,
it was featured in the magazines at the time)

Are you from Sao Paulo? In Sao Paulo the default hang-out was either Paulisoft
or Disprosoft, the best places to get pirate software.

The good-old-days!!

~~~
fcoury
I am from Campinas, but I bought a lot of pirate software from those stores,
and others. Since I was really young, my father used to drive me to São Paulo,
to a joint on the Nacional building I think, where there was a software house
that used to sell MSX floppies with software.

I remember it was one of the happiest moments of my life when I entered that
office, picked the softwares I wanted from a list copied using a "mimeograph".
Soon after that, guy that was helping us came back carrying a paper box full
of 5 1/4" disks on it. I couldn't wait to be home and test all that :-)

Yeah, good old days... Playing Magical Tree, Nemesis, Penguin Adventure
between MS-BASIC hacking. And I was 6! :-)

~~~
Banzai10
Men! take care with campinas water ;). Just kidding.

My first computer was a 386 already in the age of windows, and I was 6-8 years
old :D

~~~
fcoury
Yeah, I don't drink it :-) The problem is not the water, but the low water
coolers :P

------
Gibbon
I remember my neighbour had an Apple II+ that he let me use all the time, so I
would have been 4 then.

The guy that lived in the basement apartment had a zx-81 and later a Commodore
64 and I programmed a couple of skiing games on the zx-81 before getting my
first computer, a Tandy TDP-100, which is the same as the TRS-80 color
computer 1 but with a white case. I would have been 6 years old I think? I
remember it had a cassette interface and I was obsessed with mazes at the time
and programmed it to generate new random ones for me.

Later on I gutted the TDP-100 for parts a robot that could sketch stick figure
drawings controlled from some program on an Amiga.

Now that I think about it, I was a hell of a lot more productive when I was in
public school than now.

------
ScottWhigham
Probably 8 or 9 - had a ZX80 (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX80>) and bought
a book on BASIC so I could learn to write games. I learned GOTO and thought it
was just the absolute sickest thing EVAR!

------
rms
Macintosh LC III.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_LC#.22Pizza_boxes.22> It was snappy
enough with 36MB of RAM but the 80MB of HD was kind of killer. I was probably
7 years old when we got it and 10 when we maxed the RAM and bought a modem.
I'm surprised that no one else had a Mac but my mother was a school teacher. I
got a real computer at 13.

------
pierrefar
I was 7 or 8, it was a Sharp machine that had a tape (as in cassette) drive
and no screen (they were expensive). Using the manual, we used to boot up the
machine from the tape, type commands on the keyboard in something like BASIC,
and get a roll printer to print out-into two colors, black and red!- a car.

The second machine I got was an IBM XT clone, with DOS 2 or 3 and green CRT
twice as deep as the desk we had it on.

~~~
zandorg
Ditto, the family bought Sharp MZ-700 when I was 7 (c.1985), and only I became
interested in it.

I upgraded to a Commodore 64 in about 1988, after my aunt didn't want it, and
then a disk drive 2 years later with freezer cartridge. I had a lot of fun.
The 16-bit machines (I had an Amiga/Atari ST) were fun, but it took until I
got a 486 PC with 16mb RAM (1996) to actually make good use of a computer.
Mainly web design work and email.

------
SamAtt
I was 4 when my family got a computer. All I really remember was that the
storage media was a cassette tape.

My Dad worked for weeks to get the Cheers theme to play on it (using some DOS
midi program I assume) and I remember wondering why his crappy sounding
version took a whole tape to store on the computer while a regular cassette
tape could store a lot of regular sounding songs.

------
froo
My dad used to tell me stories about how I used to load up various programs on
our vic-20 at the age of 2 (there was a spelling one with a black bird/raven,
I don't remember the name of it)

My first earliest memories of computer usage was loading up Ghosts n' Goblins
on my Commodore 64 at around the age of 6/7, I still have my old C64 sitting
in my back shed :)

------
arien
I got my first computer as Xmas gift when I was 7 years old. I read some sci-
fi magazine and I soooo wanted a robot... But my mom told me they didn't have
house-robots yet, so I asked for a computer instead. And I got it! A shiny
Commodore 64, with the cassette and such. It took ages to load programs, and
then most of the time they didn't work :)

------
gills
We had an Atari 800 as early as I can remember. Eventually we got the fancy-
pants external cassette tape drive.

LOGO rocks :)

------
mcav
Our family had a DOS PC when I was very young, but the one I remember was an
old Compaq running Windows 3.1 and TabWorks.

------
utku_karatas
A broader answer here.. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/327973/how-old-
are-you-an...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/327973/how-old-are-you-and-
how-old-were-you-when-you-started-coding)

I suppose the user profile on HN and SO is more or less comparable.

------
artificer
I'm surprised that no-one has mentioned the Amstrad CPC. I got one when I was
11. Here in Europe this machine had amazing market penetration those days
(80's-early 90's), especially the 6128 model that featured a double-sided 360
Kb diskette (wow!) Simply amazing.

------
anigbrowl
14\. It was a Vic-20. Cassete tape storage, 3.5k of memory. It did have a
wicked fast centipede game, though in Ireland I wasn't able to find any decent
books on writing machine code instead of BASIC. And Gridrunner. Oh yeah.

------
Zak
My parents bought an Apple IIe when I was 8 or 9. When I was 11, I got a
computer of my own - a Powerbook 140. A laptop with 4M RAM, 40M disk, a 16 MHz
68030 and a built-in trackball was quite impressive in 1992.

------
aschobel
TI99/4A , probably one of the only ones on Cayman Islands in those days.

------
marcocampos
Around 1991/2 so I was around 8. 386SX 33MHz beige box running DOS. Learned
programming by altering the source of Gorillaz and Nibbles.

------
Pandafox
About 8 years old. 'twas a windows 95 desktop computer. I feel like I missed
out on a lot of great old hardware though.

------
silencio
I was 7, it was one of the very first sony vaios...and only because i had
installed linux on my parents' computer. :)

------
bgnm2000
I was 4, dos pc. Space invaders for life.

------
Gertm
9, It was a Philips MSX. Programmed LOGO on it. :) so much fun making the
turtle move around.

------
rsayers
I was 12, and it was an Apple II+. Now this was 91 or so, so it was really old
even then.

------
swombat
I was 9, it was a Commodore 128D. Windows 95? You must still be a child!

~~~
AlleyRow
haha...I'm 22. That was back in '96.

------
meqif
I was 6 and got my uncle's old 486DX2 when he bought a new computer.

------
endtime
13 - a Dell I believe. I want to say it had a Pentium 1, 133 Mhz.

------
omarchowdhury
8 years old, Windows 98 on an IBM PC with a CRT.

1998.

------
Luc
A VIC-20 when I was 11. A box of wonders it was!

------
zcrar70
About 7 or 8, it was an Apple II GS :-)

------
ivanstojic
About 5 or 6, ZX Spectrum 48K.

------
wlievens
7 or something. An Atari ST.

------
Calamitous
7\. Commodore Vic20.

------
Kollner
11\. Commodore +4.

------
Tichy
12, ZX Spectrum.

------
digispaghetti
I think I was about 7 or 8 and I got a 48k ZX Spectrum. Was my first
experience of coding - oh how I miss the old tape loading noise.

------
jancona
KIM-1 (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KIM-1>) in 1979. I was 23.

